# New to all this!! Grateful for any advice.



## SarahScrafton (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi, All

After lots of looking and research on infertility, i stumbled across this amazing forum. And decided that who else could could give me better advice and support, than someone who was going through the same as my husband and I. so here goes our story so far.

After 9 month of trying in 2006 our beautiful daughter arrived. We decide to enjoy our time with our daughter and take time to get married before trying for another baby. In Feb 2010 we finally married and started to try for a much wanted 2nd baby.

After over a year of trying in May this year we went to see our GP and stared some tests. i had 3 sets of blood tests over 3 months and GP said that i haven't ovulated in those 3 months. DH also had a sperm count done and was very low only 3.5mill/ml and 33% motility. she refereed us for more tests at our local hospital James Cook. 

we waited nearly 3 months for 3 months for our first appointment and had it at the end of Oct, Mr Mohamed was lovely and i felt at ease, but was a bit confused by information at the time and didn't ask all the questions i have now. He went into more depth about my test and my FSH was high for my age, it was 9.1 and I'm 25. i had a blood test that day to check antiumullerian hormone, I'm still waiting for these results and have been put on the waiting list for a hysteroslapingogram. he explained that my DH sperm count was extremely low and also wanted to test again. we are hoping that this will increase, as he said if it didn't there would be no other option other that IVF!!! this was a big shock as we already managed to have our daughter naturally. Our next appointment to see Mr Mohammad is not till Jan 2012, I'm going crazy with all these questions!

so i just have few questions and would be gratefull for and advice or information
what is a good antimullerian test result? 
how long is the wait for hysteroslapingogram? I'm at James Cook University Hospital
can sperm count go up considerably?

sorry for the ramble, Ive probably got another 101 questions, but save them for another time.

thanks. xxx


----------



## chicksmum (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi there

Welcome to the boards. Sorry to hear of your traumas. Many of us are in the same boat here and there is light at the end of the tunnel honest.

As far as AMH is concerned it depends what metric they are using. This website gives the levels and their interpretation. 
http://www.drmalpani.com/amh.htm

The thing to remember is that AMH drops naturally with age so a normal for a 25 year old might not be the same as that for a 35 year old. Also AMH is not everything, its also about egg quality (AMH just measures quantity).

For HSG I waited around 2 months for mine but I did pay privately (assume you will be doing the same). I didn't find the procedure too bad and got the results immediately after.

I think sperm count can go up and down (illness can cause it to fall as can stress etc). There are things you can do to improve sperm count. I found this website which lists 10 things 
http://www.babyhopes.com/articles/improving-sperm-count.html

If you DH's sperm count is low it may be that ICSI (rather than IVF) is the method for you. I think success rates are similar for both procedures.

Good luck!

xx


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Sarah
Welcome to this crazy journey  . Ive had treatment at James Cook and they are all lovely, Mr Mohammed is so caring he really puts you at ease.  I can't answer your questions about sperm or AMH results but I'm sure someone will be able to and chicksmum has given you some pointers.  As for the HSG test at James cook I got mine through in about a fortnight but is depends on the day of your cycle as they only do them after your period up to day 14 so there is no chance of pregnancy. 
If you have any other questions just shout up, or join us on the north east board where there is a James Cook thread, lots of lovely ladies on there currently having treatment  
Good Luck    love suexxx


----------



## SarahScrafton (Nov 9, 2011)

hi sue 

thank you for your reply, i think i will join the JCUH thread, i feel like I'm been so inpatient as we have only just had our first appointment with Mr Mohammad, but just didn't expect such a long wait till our next one. i was hoping that i would have been told my blood test results sooner, but when i rang they said it would be discussed at my next appointment. 

i feel  like this is going to be a lot longer and harder process than i ever imagined.

Sarah. xx xx


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Sarah
yeah pop on the thread you'll get lots of support on there, its good to keep up to date with whats happening   .  The ladies currently going through treatment may be able to answer your questions. It is a long wait unfortunatley between appointments and then starting treatment, we waited about 6 months to start IUI from our review appointment, not sure of the waiting lists now tho'. 
It is a hard journey honey, we've had 5 years trying for number 2 and have had various treatments, but its worth it to get your dream, keep positive  
love suexxx


----------

